# San Juan Bear



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Here is a shot of my brothers San Juan Bear that he got this morning. I don't know the specifics but I sure wish I could have been there. He went down on Friday the with a friend that has hounds and only had a few days to hunt.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks like a very nice bear! Congrats to him!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Plenty of space between those ears....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bear, great color.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

8-9 years old. The inspector said that it was the biggest bear he has seen taken this year. Best part, for me at least, is that my brother has a lot of elk meat and asked if I want all of the bear meat. Uhhhhh......yea. Love it.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Great bear


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks like a big one. Congrats to your brother. Too bad you couldn't go.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Definatly big congrats


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice! Congrats to your brother!


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Now that it has been a couple of weeks, what did it square?

Congrats on the meat, I've tried a couple of times to get my son on a spring bear for some meat but we haven't connected yet.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Scott I have no idea. My brother dropped off everything at the taxidermist on the way back and I have not heard yet. I will post it when I find out.


----------

